# Blooming hot here in southern Poland!



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

It's too hot for me here. I'm melting in the 30 degrees plus temps!

We're currently at Góra Świętej Anny, just SE of Opole. It's a massive pilgrimage shrine, but since we're not Catholics, and not even religious, it's probably all a bit lost on us. Still, lots of interesting history in this area, with Silesian uprisings and forced depopulation of areas at various turns in the past.

We were planning on going to Wrocław tomorrow to see how it has changed since we were last there in the early 90s, but I'm not sure we fancy a big city in this heat. We might be better heading north as quickly as we can, though the thought of doing that in this heat is also a bit off-putting. The plan was to get to some more lakes in Pomerania, but this hot weather looks set to stay for a while.

Still, we had pierogi today, dumplings stuffed with cream cheese, and Rob got some tripe soup, while I had zurek, a sour rye soup. We've also had bigos (stew with saurkraut), so we're getting what we like to try food-wise. Maybe not to everyone's taste, but just right for us!

A month has already passed by in a flash, and it kind of feels like we'll need to start heading back soonish. So much for seeing the Baltics again. We might make the Baltic coast of Poland, especially if there are sea breezes.

Lesley x


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

That's the beauty of the MH - you can change plans whenever. Glad you're enjoying the food Lesley n hope you get a breath of fresh air soon.

In Belfast we're getting some very continental-style downpours - Saturday had a month's worth of rain in just a few hours.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I’d enjoy the food too Lesley 

I make my own sauerkraut 

The weather has been very strange all over Europe ,including here , at present coolerand showery 

Hosepipe ban starts on the 5th August up here in the North 

Could do with a months worth of rain here Jean , bet even that won’t reverse the ban though 

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

aldra said:


> Could do with a months worth of rain here Jean , bet even that won't reverse the ban though
> 
> Sandra


And that was an IRISH month's worth of rain!!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Yes

But we need a northern amount of rain :grin2::grin2:

Hosepipe ban will exist

And we pay a fortune for water 

We don’t have metred readings 

We just pay 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

You'll be no better off coming North Leslie, we have 33 today, I cancelled a hospital appointment because it's too darned hot to travel, wait about and leave Motley in the van.
Hans suggests you go to the mountains.
Mind you if you were here you could sit in the garage which is 27.6. Out here it's 29.9 at the moment 8.15 pm. :grin2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Pleasantly cool and cloudy at the moment 

Yesterday evening we lit the log fire 

Our front lounge stays coolish even in hot temp’s

A bit chilly yesterday evening though, looks like it may be repeated today 

+ the fire is nice 

Sandra


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Lesleykh said:


> ...........
> 
> We're currently at Góra Świętej Anny, just SE of Opole. It's a massive pilgrimage shrine, but since we're not Catholics, and not even religious, it's probably all a bit lost on us...................
> Lesley x


Ah yes, the Basilica of St Anne. I remember walking around that place and was surprised that I virtually had the place to myself.

I rather liked the Basilica, but found The Grotto a little odd. I was genuinely shocked to find that even in a place of worship (on a lower terrace) they were selling Tourist Tat.

I liked Poland, a lot, and will return.

.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

HurricaneSmith said:


> Ah yes, the Basilica of St Anne. I remember walking around that place and was surprised that I virtually had the place to myself.
> 
> I rather liked the Basilica, but found The Grotto a little odd. I was genuinely shocked to find that even in a place of worship (on a lower terrace) they were selling Tourist Tat.
> 
> ...


John

Is that a threat or a promise?

Not this week though 'cos 'Cook' flew off to Turkey for a week this morning.

Geoff


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

It's OK Geoff, I seldom take long journeys during children's holidays. It's far too busy.

Mrs HS has stuffed me for September by taking a River Cruise with her sister. To me, being cooped up in a boat with other tourists would be hell.

Whilst she's away I might nip over to Shropshire as there's a church near Bishops Moat that I want to visit. 

Next time you are down in Southern Soft Jessieland, please Pm me and I'll drive over to you both....... Or you can park on our drive. 

.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

HurricaneSmith said:


> Ah yes, the Basilica of St Anne.
> I rather liked the Basilica, but found The Grotto a little odd. I was genuinely shocked to find that even in a place of worship (on a lower terrace) they were selling Tourist Tat.
> 
> .


Been to Lourdes then??? The religious tourist tat capital of the Catholic world.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

We have been to Oberamagau where the passion play is performed every 10 years.
We stayed in B&B near there when we were in the area many years ago and the landlady told us

"They arrive here with very light suit cases and leave with cases they can hardly carry, full off tat."


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

HermanHymer said:


> Been to Lourdes then??? The religious tourist tat capital of the Catholic world.


:grin2:

I was a bit concerned that I might have offended people with my earlier comment...... But perhaps I got away with it.

Yes, I drove slowly through Lourdes in our camper with eyes like organ stops after visiting the Cirque de Gavarnie. But I must remember that many years ago, a group of physically disabled (that I was an AB volunteer member with) considered it a special place of pilgrimage, and if it helped put their mind in a good place, then that's fine too.

.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*There are some posts not showing on this thread*

HurricaneSmiths last post and my last post for a start.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

I saw that. Maybe someone's taken umbrage.

Funny thing religion. 
.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

I should have known better. It's not that someone has been offended but yet another screw up by the VS website.

Posts have just gone missing from the Dometic RMD8555 thread too. 

I'm orf, whilst it sorts itself out. 

.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

HurricaneSmith said:


> I should have known better. It's not that someone has been offended but yet another screw up by the VS website.
> 
> Posts have just gone missing from the Dometic RMD8555 thread too.
> 
> ...


Here is what you posted John, if you have my writing can you do as I am please?

_*HurricaneSmith said:-*_
I was a bit concerned that I might have offended people with my earlier comment...... But perhaps I got away with it.

Yes, I drove slowly through Lourdes in our camper with eyes like organ stops after visiting the Cirque de Gavarnie. But I must remember that many years ago, a group of physically disabled (that I was an AB volunteer member with) considered it a special place of pilgrimage, and if it helped put their mind in a good place, then that's fine too.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I visited Lourdes many years ago
And again not quite as many years ago

The thing I took from it

Was the many people hoping for a miracle 

Now my faith never began to equal theirs 

But as human beings there is something special about people who have nothing left in this life ,but faith 

And about people who are there to support and love them 

And just maybe that is exactly what faith is 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

2,000 or so years ago we are told Jesus threw out the these rogues,


"And Jesus went into the temple of God, and cast out all them that sold and bought in the temple, and overthrew the tables of the moneychangers, and the seats of them that sold doves, And said unto them, It is written, My house shall be called the house of prayer; but ye have made it a den of thieves."

I think its about on par.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Not really Jan

They are just shops selling “ religious” artifacts , no one is obliged to purchase anything 

On a par really with Blackpool selling rock and kiss me quick hats, or other holiday spots the world over

Some people just like to purchase a momento of where they have been 

Though there might be one or two rogue money changers in there too !

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

It's all a big con...……………. imho.

Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Not working for me. Again.

Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

We now have 10c difference from inside to out. 25c in and 35c out.

Ray.


----------

